# Study in NSW or SA?



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello guys

I need an advice about study a Master in NSW or SA.

If I study in SA I'll get for my Master 15 points, 5 points for study in Australia and additional 5 points for regional study. In SA I have also some other benefits like:

1. Recent international graduates who studied in South Australia and who meet the DIAC Australian study requirement do not require any work experience if they meet one of the following criteria:
-Achieved an IELTS score of 7.0 in each band or 7.5 overall and continue to reside in South Australia. 

OR

-Currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) 2012-13 program year or the Immigration SA current Offlist.

OR

- If the occupation is listed as “Special Conditions Apply” or Off-list all applicants must meet the requirements listed above in Special Conditions Apply or Off-list.


So what are the benefits if I'm going to study in NSW?

Thank you!


----------

